
Redesigning Twitter - gotiyo
https://medium.com/@fairpixelsco/redesigning-twitter-bdb5f234b51a?mco
======
joshstrange
I think focusing on a geo-location twitter would bring me back for some
things. I've just about completely left twitter at this point as it just
doesn't provide the same value for me as it once did. I would however like to
be able to ask nearby people about an event that is going on, why is the
traffic bad, etc.

------
AndrewStephens
In these days of increasing awareness of the privacy issue surrounding social
media, it takes a brave visionary to advocate broadcasting your exact position
with every tweet.

Well done, Fairpixels. May your UI design for technology startups & agencies
be forever as unlimited as you claim.

------
ekanes
Love twitter and this idea is great, but it's idealized. Unless you also add
some kind of filtering beyond proximity, you end up with garbage-near-you. You
can see what people near you are tweeting right now:
[https://twitter.com/search-advanced](https://twitter.com/search-advanced)

